# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Makita LS1017L vs LS1018L

## chalkyt

Was looking at buying a Makita LS1018L ($429 at Sydney Tools and $439 at Gasweld in Canberra). I will be heading to both Sydney and Canberra in a couple of weeks time. Then I saw that Bunneys has a Makita LS1017L for $399 but this model isnt shown on the Makita web site. Does anyone know if there really is a diference between the models (I can't see any) or if the Bunneys model is a superceded one. Not a big difference in price but $30 is $30. Thanks

----------


## Mike8136

Bunnings usually get their own model made and it is Chinese built. The quality Makita is the Japanese built version. Get it from Sydney and year's from now you will be glad you spent the extra $.  
I built the majority of our house with my LS1018. It's a great saw and very handy.

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks Mike... that makes sense

----------


## METRIX

There's no such thing as "quality" Makita saw at that price range, Japanese made Makita anything is like finding a needle in a haystack thes days. 
For quality saw you need to spend $700 -$1100

----------


## OBBob

I've noticed that Makita seem to be the harder of the brands to differentiate they trade quality vs their diy models.

----------


## Godzilla73

You could get a 2nd hand LS1013 for that price. A far better saw than the newer versions, bigger base, mitre cuts past 45 both ways, bevel left and right.

----------


## METRIX

> You could get a 2nd hand LS1013 for that price. A far better saw than the newer versions, bigger base, mitre cuts past 45 both ways, bevel left and right.

  
Agree

----------


## chalkyt

Not in a hurry. I will scratch through ebay, Gumtree, Trading Post etc. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Handyjack

Bunnings may have a different model number so they do not have to "price match".
You might find that model is sold in another country or is a discontinued line that they have secured to clear or as others have hinted at, just a slightly lower quality tool.
Bunnings power tools I find are aimed at a home handyman/renovator more than a tradie. While they will do the job, there may be better available.
Remember their slogan - "Lowest prices are just the beginning...".

----------


## METRIX

Bunnings do sell tools to accommodate the entry level occasional user with $39 cordless drills, up to professional tools such as a $600+ Bosch Blue cordless drills.  Ozito 12V Ni-Cd Cordless Drill I/N 6290214 | Bunnings Warehouse Bosch Professional 18V 2 x 3.0Ah Li-Ion Cordless Drill / Driver I/N 6200263 | Bunnings Warehouse 
They used to stock slightly different models from Makita and weird brands only so they didn't have to price match competitors, but this has changed to them now stocking the standard models Makita offers and introducing a lot of other brands, such as AEG, Ryobi etc. 
The average home DIYer will buy tools from Bunnings as they don't know there is other places to get them from, i.e. Sydney Tools (that's the name of the shop not the people that work in there) actually it's both  :Biggrin:  , or VEKTools, TotalTools, Norwest Tools, F&K PowerTools, Justtools or countless others out there plus the online only stores. 
The problem comes in with Makita in particular, they don't distinguish their DIY tools from their Trade tools, sure they have Maktec as DIY, but where can you buy this, not from Bunnings they don't stock it, neither does Sydney Tools, and they are the largest Makita outlet AUS wide. 
In the past Makita used to distinguish the Average saws from the Professional saws by their colour, the professional saws were powder coated a tan colour the average ones were left silver, this still happens but unfortunately these Professional saws have moved to Chinese manufacturing and can no longer be classified as professional as the quality has dropped and on some of them it has dropped substantially. 
Days gone by Makita was the de-facto standard on all worksites for drop / SCMS and for good reason, the product was good quality and reliable, not anymore there are other manufacturers out there who offer better quality product at same or better prices. 
Your average DIY does not need or care if the tool has constant voltage control, brushless motor, electronic this and that, as it makes no difference to how they use the tool and they dont want to pay the extra price for all the extra technology, they just want a tool that does the job and is priced well and wont break in 5 minutes. 
On the other hand, a Tradie needs reliable tools that have good speed control, is built to take being dropped or getting wet and can be used for extended periods every day which a DIY tool wont ever experience.   
Bosch have a clear line, Green DIY, Blue Professional, they are priced accordingly and there IS a distinct difference between the two, starting with the boxes they come in to the way you change to bits to the technology used inside them, this distinction works well. 
Same for Milwaukee / AEG / Ryobi all the same company but three very different segments the tools are offered to, Entry DIY, Serious DIY, Professional, Makita need to distinguish their DIY from the professional better as their low end stuff is tarnishing their name but they all look the same.

----------


## Handyjack

> The problem comes in with Makita in particular, they don't distinguish their DIY tools from their Trade tools, sure they have Maktec as DIY, but where can you buy this, not from Bunning’s they don't stock it, neither does Sydney Tools, and they are the largest Makita outlet AUS wide.

  A few years ago I bought a Mitre saw from Bunnings. I bought a Makita. The model was unique to Bunnings in Australia, however it was sold as a Makita "Weekender" in New Zealand. It has the same specs as the Maktec (but different color) available locally which was a dollar cheaper at Justtools. 
Very often the staff at a tool shop (not hardware store) can be your best guide as they are dealing with tools all day and probably get feedback from customers. They will probably also handle repairs, so will know what has a high repair rate and what does not.

----------


## OBBob

I'm hanging out for the Festool DIY range... they should only twice the price of Bosch Blue! Ha ha...

----------


## METRIX

Can't see that happening, as much as I love the quality of Festool, I don't like their custom consumables, such as saw arbors that will only fit their blades,
If it's not bad enough to fork out the purchase price, then you are basically forced into purchasing their very overpriced consumables. 
I saw their Multi Function Workshop at the recent woodshow (fancy name for an Aluminium table with a piece of MDF full of holes) it was nice, but the guy said a replacement MDF top was available when you have damaged it, the price was around $200 for a $10 piece of MDF with holes drilled in it ?  http://www.festool.com.au/epages/too...roducts/290315

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha,  I've never had the pleasure of trying them. I've just concluded over time that they must be exceptionally good to be able to charge such a significantly higher price than their competitors... and survive.

----------


## METRIX

They are exceptionally made tools, and have a following of hard core workshop based buyers.
I hardly see them used on site as it's just not justified, but in a high end workshop they can't be beaten.

----------


## The Bleeder

Chalkyt, 
Had a look at the Bunning web site and the Makita web sit. 
here are the two pictures.   
The one on the left is the Bunning LS1017L and the other is the Makita LS1018L 
Have a look at the motor position then go to the Bunning web site and you'll find that the LS1017L has a right bevel cut of of 5 degrees, left is 45 degrees.  
The LS1018L has a left and right bevel cut of 45 degrees. 
For my money I'd be going for the LS1018L.

----------


## METRIX

The LS1017L was sold at outlets other than Bunnings, and was sold worldwide as the LS1017L, they all only had 5 deg bevel to the right, this is how they managed to sell it for around $400 here, but if you really want a Makita and it has to be one of the two models listed, Sydney Tools have the 1081L for $429 
Depends on what your using it for, if you dont need 90mm cutting capacity, the Dewalt DW777 8 1/2" is a nice saw - 3 year warranty, or the Milwalkee MS216SB, or even the Chinese made Hitachi C10FSB or FSH.
I would choose the Chinese Hitachii over either of these Makita's any day.                		        Model No:         LS1017L    *Affordable, Professional Quality*   Sliding Rail Mechanism incorporating 3 Linear Ball Bearings provides  increased rigidity to produce precise, adjustment free cuts right out of  the box Sliding Fence (Left Side) can be adjusted outwards when bevel cutting or  inwards for increased support of small or delicate materials Soft Start feature gradually increases speed to eliminate start up shock Battery Operated, Factory Calibrated Class II Laser enables accurate alignment of blade and cutting line Bevel Capacity of 45o Left or 5o Right Mitre Capacity of 47o Left or 60o Right with Positive Stops at 0o, 15o, 22.5o, 31.6o & 45o Re-Located Mitre Scale enables easier viewing during operation 2 Stage Safety Switch for increased operator safety Ergonomic Vertical Soft Rubber Grip design for vibration absorption and comfortable operation

----------


## Pitto

> Can't see that happening, as much as I love the quality of Festool, I don't like their custom consumables, such as saw arbors that will only fit their blades,
> If it's not bad enough to fork out the purchase price, then you are basically forced into purchasing their very overpriced consumables. 
> I saw their Multi Function Workshop at the recent woodshow (fancy name for an Aluminium table with a piece of MDF full of holes) it was nice, but the guy said a replacement MDF top was available when you have damaged it, the price was around $200 for a $10 piece of MDF with holes drilled in it ?  MFT 3 Multi-function Workbench with CMS Table Extension - Festool Australia

  
My CNC guy charges me $100 to do the same thing. Bolted down to a aluminium trestle, works great. Once you figure out what the holes actually do for the tracksaw, its well worth the money spent.  
Leitz make the blades for Festool, but cant sell them directly to you. But They can machine out any blade to suit the 30mm arbour.  
the dust bags get me, and its probably the one thing stopping me from buying a CT Midi

----------


## Stormwalker

I am looking at getting a Makita mitre saw as well. 
The model I really wanted (the cheaper LS1040) probably wont cut the timber for my project (140 x 45 treated pine for my decking joists). 
I also wanted to make some corner bench seats using the 140mm TP which I presume would need a 45 degree mitre cut. (See picture attached). 
Can anyone confirm if these saws could handle these cuts? 
Cheers, Rich

----------


## METRIX

> I am looking at getting a Makita mitre saw as well. 
> The model I really wanted (the cheaper LS1040) probably wont cut the timber for my project (140 x 45 treated pine for my decking joists). 
> Can anyone confirm if these saws could handle these cuts? 
> Cheers, Rich

  No it wont cut 140 width, maximum is 90mm, you need a slide compound to get that width of cut.  LS1040-255mm Compound Mitre Saw

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd recommend the armstrong brand for those cuts  :Wink:

----------


## chalkyt

Just to update ... I bought the Makita LS1018L from Sydney Tools So far it has done everything I want. Left and right bevel is really useful (but remember to remove the RHS guide). The only criticism so far is that the dust bag is tiny and fills up quickly. The dust outlet is a "funny" size (can't remember what it is) so making up an adaptor to fit the workshop vacuum was a bit of a pain. Also the laser is a bit of a fiddle to align properly as it is a bolt-on item which involves allen keys and screws that move when you tighten them(not set too well ex factory) and is a manual on-off (does anyone make a laser mark that comes on when the saw is on and off when it is off?... that would be useful). Otherwise quite happy.

----------


## Stormwalker

> I'd recommend the armstrong brand for those cuts

  haha - If I just forked out a few hundred for a SCMS I'd refuse to use my handsaw ever again! :P

----------


## OBBob

> Just to update ... I bought the Makita LS1018L from Sydney Tools So far it has done everything I want. Left and right bevel is really useful (but remember to remove the RHS guide). The only criticism so far is that the dust bag is tiny and fills up quickly. The dust outlet is a "funny" size (can't remember what it is) so making up an adaptor to fit the workshop vacuum was a bit of a pain. Also the laser is a bit of a fiddle to align properly as it is a bolt-on item which involves allen keys and screws that move when you tighten them(not set too well ex factory) and is a manual on-off (does anyone make a laser mark that comes on when the saw is on and off when it is off?... that would be useful). Otherwise quite happy.

  The fact the dust actually goes in the bag is pretty impressive though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> The fact the dust actually goes in the bag is pretty impressive though.

  Yep, most of them put more dust on the outside of the bag than inside it.

----------

